# Scarlett & "Swimmer's Tail"



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Today started as usual, Scarlett & Boomer get on a squirrel after eating; squirrel drives them nuts! Scarlett was acting differently once back inside; noticed how much differently she was holding her tail and very reluctant to sit. Our vet is very close by so I ran her down for a quick check. Overall everything is normal but she's "tender" at the base of her tail. She climbs one for our trees and we were concerned she fell while we weren't watching; so vet said most likely a strain and gave us some anti inflammatory meds for a few days. We were taking both the pups to the first session of an obedience class today so that's another reason for the quick check at the vet. She was cleared to go. As soon as our trainers saw her they called it "swimmer's tail" and described how one of their dogs experienced the same thing after a competition. So we think she was so wound up over the greed squirrel she over worked her tail. Did some research on line and learned more about what we experienced today; also that it's not too uncommon for pointers among other breeds to have tHis sometimes. So....we learned something new again today. I'll try to post a couple pics that show her....one was at the vets after she climbed up to the exam table....something she does every time we are at the vets!!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The poor innocent girl. Hope she recovers soon- squirrels really know how to Vex Vizslas and Weims don't they?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

At the vet


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Poor baby. Saw a similar one with a wire haired V of a friend this year. He is a dock diver and hurt himself during practice. Nevertheless he kept going and recovered soon. Hope your baby will be back to normal quickly too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen it more in retrievers.
Even my son inlaw called me last year, thinking his dog had broken his tail.
The lab had been swimming in cold water, and running playing. Just having a good ole time the afternoon before.
I told him look up swimmers tail. His dog would be fine, and nothing was broken.
It is very painful for them, and some owners give pain meds.
If your dog is not back to herself in a couple of days, it could be something else.


----------

